# 2018 Schedules



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

*2018 Mountain West Enduro Schedules*

What series releases their 2018 schedule first? I have vacation picks coming up at work in the next month and want to focus on a specific series or two next year.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Grand Enduro (Grand Junction, CO) June 2,3 2018


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Who's racing what?! All the big schedules came out today-

BME
5-26 Glorietta
6-23/24 Crested Butte
7-7/8 Keystone
8-4/5 Snowmass

Scott Cup
5/5 Moab
6-9/10 Angelfire
7-14/15 Durango
7-28/29 Powderhorn
8-25/26 Park City

RMES
5/20
6-16/17
7-21/22
8-18/19

I'm probably doing all BME's, the RMES, and Moab/AF for the Scott Cup. 

Is it spring yet?!


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm in Socal so more Mammoth, Big Bear, etc


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Salespunk said:


> I'm in Socal so more Mammoth, Big Bear, etc


Sorry updated the thread title  This was supposed to be a continuation of the post I made last year.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm doing all of the BME's.

Would like to do Moab and need to firm up summer schedules before knowing anything else.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Crit Rat said:


> I'm doing all of the BME's.
> 
> Would like to do Moab and need to firm up summer schedules before knowing anything else.


Nice what class?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

The North American Enduro Cup is June 30-July 1 at Silver Mountain (Kellogg, ID). Last year the pro purse was $12K.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Streetdoctor said:


> Nice what class?


Masters men.

You?


----------



## INF216 (Feb 16, 2015)

RMES website is 2017


Disappointed no winter park BME, I have a lot of park day ahead to be ready for keystone.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

INF216 said:


> RMES
> Angel Fire- July 15-16
> Powderhorn- August 5-6
> Steamboat- September 9-10
> ...


Those are 2017 dates/venues.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Crit Rat said:


> Masters men.
> 
> You?


Expert 30+


----------



## xavierp (Jan 18, 2011)

I will try to race most of the Scott Enduro cup next season. I don't know the categories, but probably Expert 30+, if there is one.

I'll likely do a few BMEs too, as well as RMES. I'm a bit worried about Crested Butte in June. It sounds, very, early in the season.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

xavierp said:


> I will try to race most of the Scott Enduro cup next season. I don't know the categories, but probably Expert 30+, if there is one.
> 
> I'll likely do a few BMEs too, as well as RMES. I'm a bit worried about Crested Butte in June. It sounds, very, early in the season.


Scott is expert or 35+ vet expert. CB sounds awesome being during their bike week!


----------



## xavierp (Jan 18, 2011)

Streetdoctor said:


> Scott is expert or 35+ vet expert. CB sounds awesome being during their bike week!


 Well, it makes me feel better I'm too young to race in the Vet Expert cat then 

I didn't realize the CB event was combined with another one. Still worry about high elevation conditions though.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

xavierp said:


> Well, it makes me feel better I'm too young to race in the Vet Expert cat then
> 
> I didn't realize the CB event was combined with another one. Still worry about high elevation conditions though.


I'm in the same boat. I'll be at the scott Moab and Angelfire racing expert, Angelfire was probably my favorite race last year.


----------



## xavierp (Jan 18, 2011)

RMES updated the website with the 2018 schedule, though the links still redirect to the 17' events.

Looks like there will be a "front Range"event. Excited to see what it is!


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I should have been more clear in my response. Doing the full Socal Enduro Series which is Vail Lake, Big Bear, Fontana and one in Central CA. Will also do the Kami Games along with anything else at Mammoth. May try to make the pre race for Whistler EWS round and maybe a few of the BME races. Finally I will most likely race Sea Otter DH since I want another jersey.

Even if I can't race Whistler I have to make it this year and also want to do Retallack trip as well.


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

From RMES:

May 20 Front Range Colorado, June 16-17 at Grandby Ranch, July 21-22 at Angel Fire, and August 18-19 at Steamboat Springs. Look for registration to open early January!

I heard he might be changing the name from Rocky Mountain to something else. Apparently his sponsors thought Rocky Mountain was the bike brand....not the mountains. Something like that anyway...


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

Is the Scott Cup a good option for racing at an entry level? I have been riding around 2 years now and have one local event under my belt in which I finished mid-pack. I'm very hooked, and would certainly be in an Amateur class. I'd like to do more of these, and maybe even a whole series eventually but this is my first foray into mtb racing.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

jasonp22 said:


> Is the Scott Cup a good option for racing at an entry level? I have been riding around 2 years now and have one local event under my belt in which I finished mid-pack. I'm very hooked, and would certainly be in an Amateur class. I'd like to do more of these, and maybe even a whole series eventually but this is my first foray into mtb racing.


Everything in the area is very competitive. Sandbaggers everywhere. Check out the newer race series- Evolution Race series (Formerly Rocky Mountain Enduro Series)


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I should be in for all the BME this year. Unless the ERS is quite a bit cheaper then I will do those.


----------



## INF216 (Feb 16, 2015)

Single day with 5 stages at Buff creek? I think the springs would would be a better location and a little less xc’ish. What will the trail patrol on fat bikes think of all the roosting on scraggy!


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

INF216 said:


> Single day with 5 stages at Buff creek? I think the springs would would be a better location and a little less xc'ish. What will the trail patrol on fat bikes think of all the roosting on scraggy!


I was pretty excited when I saw "front range" however, I will be putting this on the list races I wont be at this year. Bring your XC bikes fellas only one trail out there worthy of a "enduro" race and it is still all doable on a 29er SS hardtail ( I know first hand).


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

I guess that answers my question though. BC would be a decent try for a first race.


----------



## Gobstopper (Sep 22, 2009)

No more “vet expert” category for this with BME, goes amateur, expert and open with no age divisions until masters men. Expert category this year should be a good time.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Gobstopper said:


> No more "vet expert" category for this with BME, goes amateur, expert and open with no age divisions until masters men. Expert category this year should be a good time.


Honestly this makes me a touch sad. The 30+ vet expert class was a great class! All the dudes were chill and down to earth with no 20 year old bucking to be pro egos and sandbaggers.....well almost. Everyone rode together and kept it a "chill" race between stages. I really hope that the addition of the young faster guys does not bring a different feel to the races. As well as making the class huge. I cannot stand over serious armatures that act like asses and act like the I only ride park guys but are too scared to step up to the pro class and race with the big boys. It could however make the class more competitive but looking at the times from last year there really only should be about 10 guys that should move up to expert from AM class per race. Guess I better train my ass off incase I dont like the young punks I will just sign up pro, someone has to be last place right?


----------



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

Idaho Enduro Series looks great!

https://www.facebook.com/pg/IdahoEnduroSeries/events/


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

thmslilly said:


> Idaho Enduro Series looks great!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/IdahoEnduroSeries/events/


Yeah, buddy! I plan on doing Silver Mtn. and maybe Jug. Salmon is the one I find most interesting, because it is not a super obvious choice. My schedule just doesn't allow me to get to all the ones I want.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

INF216 said:


> Single day with 5 stages at Buff creek? I think the springs would would be a better location and a little less xc'ish. What will the trail patrol on fat bikes think of all the roosting on scraggy!


I can't wait!


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

****...... I need to get in shape. Need to try that whole training thing to keep up with the fast dudes. This off the couch racing is for the birds. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

hitechredneck said:


> Honestly this makes me a touch sad. The 30+ vet expert class was a great class! All the dudes were chill and down to earth with no 20 year old bucking to be pro egos and sandbaggers.....well almost. Everyone rode together and kept it a "chill" race between stages. I really hope that the addition of the young faster guys does not bring a different feel to the races. As well as making the class huge. I cannot stand over serious armatures that act like asses and act like the I only ride park guys but are too scared to step up to the pro class and race with the big boys. It could however make the class more competitive but looking at the times from last year there really only should be about 10 guys that should move up to expert from AM class per race. Guess I better train my ass off incase I dont like the young punks I will just sign up pro, someone has to be last place right?


Sounds like a lot of whining out of you because you're slow? :lol: I was planning on racing 30+ expert this year in BME after taking a couple podiums last year in amateur. I'll be in the expert class trying hard, being "over serious". LOL I'm doing the entire series this year as long as I don't get broken.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Streetdoctor said:


> Sounds like a lot of whining out of you because you're slow?  I was planning on racing 30+ expert this year in BME after taking a couple podiums last year in amateur. I'll be in the expert class trying hard, being "over serious". LOL I'm doing the entire series this year as long as I don't get broken.


Probably not nearly as slow as you hope. However we will just have to see. Look forward to the season and finding out if your bike is nearly as fast as your mouth.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## INF216 (Feb 16, 2015)

hitechredneck said:


> ****...... I need to get in shape. Need to try that whole training thing to keep up with the fast dudes. This off the couch racing is for the birds.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


You are putting in two a days and just not posting it on Strava to the public. Rumor has it Arin has been spotted on a road bike.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

hitechredneck said:


> Probably not nearly as slow as you hope. However we will just have to see. Look forward to the season and finding out if your bike is nearly as fast as your mouth.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Have we ridden together already? ? I just signed up for SantaFe. ??


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Gobstopper said:


> No more "vet expert" category for this with BME, goes amateur, expert and open with no age divisions until masters men. Expert category this year should be a good time.


Kind of goofy, they really should have age classes for amateur and expert 18-30, 30-40, 40+. Are there really that many racers 50+? More so then the 30+? I was really looking to dominate the 30+ Expert as well! ?? I guess I'll have to save that for the Revolution series ??


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Streetdoctor said:


> Kind of goofy, they really should have age classes for amateur and expert 18-30, 30-40, 40+. Are there really that many racers 50+? More so then the 30+? I was really looking to dominate the 30+ Expert as well! ?? I guess I'll have to save that for the Revolution series ??





Streetdoctor said:


> Have we ridden together already? ? I just signed up for SantaFe. ??


No, I don't think so. But I am looking forward to sitting in the back of the pack with my beer and burrito watching the dominating performance. With that said, step one would be be faster than the the guy that won in moab.... then beat the guys that beat him. Good thing winter is here and you have time to train and stoke your ego. I'm not fast, however I do love to watch people who think they are, not sign up for the pro class and act like they are the best. Man up and enter open class or enjoy your humble pie. Hopefully you are not really as arrogant in real life as you come across on here and you just like to talk a little unneeded crap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

hitechredneck said:


> No, I don't think so. But I am looking forward to sitting in the back of the pack with my beer and burrito watching the dominating performance. With that said, step one would be be faster than the the guy that won in moab.... then beat the guys that beat him. Good thing winter is here and you have time to train and stoke your ego. I'm not fast, however I do love to watch people who think they are, not sign up for the pro class and act like they are the best. Man up and enter open class or enjoy your humble pie. Hopefully you are not really as arrogant in real life as you come across on here and you just like to talk a little unneeded crap.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Bwahahaha! Ouch! What's racing without preseason **** talking?! Josh is fast but I was also coming off a broken shoulder and 3 months of no riding, and we split stage wins in moab. He crushed me on ahab though. yep that's my excuse. 

Didn't he win the BME 30+ overall anyways? I probably won't win any BME expert open races but I'll try to be competitive in the overall.

I've been hitting trainerroad pretty hard and I'm down 10lbs since that Moab race, another 10-15 to go but I think I can get there by race season. The scott cup in moab is pedally enough it'll be a good fitness indicator.

When the top amateurs would be in the top 10 of expert, and the top half of the pro class do classes really matter? It's all in good fun man, I can't help being competitive though, it's motivating. I see you're from the springs, I think I'm headed down there for the first time to ride on Friday. As for signing up for pro class... I don't belong there, I've done exactly 4 races and still have a lot to learn. I am fast enough to confidently talk **** with the MTBR crowd though hahahah. **** talking is really what i'm good at anyways! I'd like to climb the ranks a little more before jumping into that beatdown.  By that time I'll be old enough to race the 40+ class


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Josh got 2nd in the overall. He is strong big ass dude that is for sure! He beat me by around 45 seconds to a minute for each race all season and it pissed me off.(except winter park he killed the field) Nice guy though so I can't blame him. Hopefully with points in the overall they won't play the drop races this year thing I was not much of a fan of that. 
Glad the weight is coming off, I'm doing the opposite since I got hurt at winter park at the end of the season. 
If we get some rain down here tomorrow the trails should be in good shape. But if you are riding in the canyon (captain jacks area) plan on it being loose and scary fast. If I didn't have work I would show you around. Let me know what you think of the trails down this way.....

And yes preseaon **** talking is always good. Hince why I took the bait. Haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

hitechredneck said:


> Josh got 2nd in the overall. He is strong big ass dude that is for sure! He beat me by around 45 seconds to a minute for each race all season and it pissed me off.(except winter park he killed the field) Nice guy though so I can't blame him. Hopefully with points in the overall they won't play the drop races this year thing I was not much of a fan of that.
> Glad the weight is coming off, I'm doing the opposite since I got hurt at winter park at the end of the season.
> If we get some rain down here tomorrow the trails should be in good shape. But if you are riding in the canyon (captain jacks area) plan on it being loose and scary fast. If I didn't have work I would show you around. Let me know what you think of the trails down this way.....
> 
> ...


Right on! With only 4 races, hopefully they don't do the drop thing. I'm headed out to Bootleg for the races next week so hoping to dial the big bike in on some of the stuff in the canyon since I haven't ridden it since breaking my shoulder. At this point I'm hoping riding weather holds, starting to get psyched for the race season. It'll be interesting to see how this expert class plays out for sure, I was hoping to get away from some of the fearless 20 year-old pinners as well. I'll be 34 this summer but I have the shoulders and lower back of a 70 year old. At least expert shouldn't have the first-timers that usually always seem to end up in front of me at the start line


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Getting old sucks!!!! I ride with a bunch of those 20 year super fit fearless dudes. Really hoping not to race them this year since I am 36..... gulp. RIP old man safety class. 
The good thing is after the first stage or race in the season everyone kinda sorted their own starting order out by knowing who beat them last time. I always tried to drop right behind dustin, brett or Josh just cause I know I would not make 30 seconds up on those guys and have a clean run. The passing every stage sucks. Should be a damn good time though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty weird BME got rid of the vet expert to add a 50+ cat. Have you guys reached out to them to see what's up or ask for reinstatement? I'm 42 so not my worry. I will say that every category seems to have some ripping fast dudes so no category is a lock.

I've never ridden Glorieta, anyone know if they allow riding anytime? I doubt I'll make it down prior but always nice to know the terrain more. More than likely I'll just get a day in prior to the race which should suffice.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

This is the website-https://glorieta.org/ looks like you need to sign some kind of waiver. MTBproject says no public access 6/3-8/11 but I don't know how accurate that is. I'll be down there starting the wednesday before the race.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Crit Rat said:


> Pretty weird BME got rid of the vet expert to add a 50+ cat. Have you guys reached out to them to see what's up or ask for reinstatement? I'm 42 so not my worry. I will say that every category seems to have some ripping fast dudes so no category is a lock.
> 
> I've never ridden Glorieta, anyone know if they allow riding anytime? I doubt I'll make it down prior but always nice to know the terrain more. More than likely I'll just get a day in prior to the race which should suffice.


Looking at past results I can only assume lack of participation? I honestly thought it was a bigger class then it was but looking at results it looks like there was only 10-15 racers at most events. I have only done one BME back in 2014, hopefully it's a little more organized now.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Crit Rat said:


> Pretty weird BME got rid of the vet expert to add a 50+ cat. Have you guys reached out to them to see what's up or ask for reinstatement? I'm 42 so not my worry. I will say that every category seems to have some ripping fast dudes so no category is a lock.
> 
> I've never ridden Glorieta, anyone know if they allow riding anytime? I doubt I'll make it down prior but always nice to know the terrain more. More than likely I'll just get a day in prior to the race which should suffice.


They are private trails but the owners are super cool people and would likely let you on to ride, definitely call them ahead of time to make sure. The closure during the summer is because it turns into a massive kids' summer camp


----------



## Gobstopper (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn, mentioned by first name on MTBR, my enduro dreams have come true! Expert will still be fun this summer with the usual suspects and probably a bit bigger class, hoping most of the super young guys go from U21 straight to Pro since I can't touch their times. Hopefully what we lack in fearlessness to the younger guys is outweighed by old man strength.

Good to know who the MTBR legend hitechredneck is, hope that shoulders doing better! Registered today for the entire BME series to help with mid-winter motivation. Back to burritos and beer, guess I better start training.... :winker:


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Shoulder is better. Some PT worked, so I wont need to go under the knife again this winter. Sounds like this summer is shaping up to be a good one! Need that old man strength to pull us through. However this does mean we might get some heavy hitting masters in out class as well. Should become a pretty big field. Shooting for mid pack and above this year. Guess I had better start doing some training............eh maybe a few more months of beer drinking and after a good ass kicking at santa fe start training..... that is more my style.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Gobstopper said:


> Damn, mentioned by first name on MTBR, my enduro dreams have come true! Expert will still be fun this summer with the usual suspects and probably a bit bigger class, hoping most of the super young guys go from U21 straight to Pro since I can't touch their times. Hopefully what we lack in fearlessness to the younger guys is outweighed by old man strength.
> 
> Good to know who the MTBR legend hitechredneck is, hope that shoulders doing better! Registered today for the entire BME series to help with mid-winter motivation. Back to burritos and beer, guess I better start training.... :winker:


You should come out to bootleg next weekend for motivation, Enduro and DH races. Not sure I'm too psyched on the USAC B.S. but it should be fun either way. I guess I'll see you in Santa fe.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Bootleg was a sweet event but if you have the chance do whatever you can to keep USAC away from Enduro racing. BRUTAL.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

What made it brutal? USAC, or the course? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

hitechredneck said:


> What made it brutal? USAC, or the course?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


The Enduro course was super tough with 2/3 stages being 10 minutes with a shitload of pedaling and a 40mph headwind.

USAC is brutal because their classes suck. You can race open which is combined with pro class, or you can race cat 2 and be a sandbagger with your sandbagger friends. Trying to reach out to them and the person who responds to membership inquiries doesn't know the difference between enduro and endurance.:nonod::lol:

I'm kinda hooked on DH racing though I must say... Too bad it doesn't exist in Colorado. :madman:


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

It will this year. A new series is coming to the the area and has DH and DS. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

New NAEC website is live:

naec


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Streetdoctor said:


> The Enduro course was super tough with 2/3 stages being 10 minutes with a shitload of pedaling and a 40mph headwind.
> 
> USAC is brutal because their classes suck. You can race open which is combined with pro class, or you can race cat 2 and be a sandbagger with your sandbagger friends. Trying to reach out to them and the person who responds to membership inquiries doesn't know the difference between enduro and endurance.:nonod::lol:
> 
> I'm kinda hooked on DH racing though I must say... Too bad it doesn't exist in Colorado. :madman:


When we ran races through USAC, Cat 2 was the competitive class that got all the local rippers who only raced 1-2 races a year. The annual license requirement for Cat 1/Pro kept that pretty empty.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

hitechredneck said:


> It will this year. A new series is coming to the the area and has DH and DS.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Hopefully Keith puts on some good events and it grows!!! I'm bummed that all of his dates have conflicts with other enduro races though. Still not sure my plan. I did just get off work for the Revolution Angelfire race though. Psyched about that!!!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

NAEC announcement on PB today:

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/2018-north-american-enduro-cup.html


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

evasive said:


> NAEC announcement on PB today:
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/2018-north-american-enduro-cup.html


sweet, I'm going to try and make that one as well.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Streetdoctor said:


> sweet, I'm going to try and make that one as well.


Recommended. It's a great event, with a decent pro contingent. Last year had Strobel, Sternberg, Kyle Warner, Macky Franklin, and the Pivot team off the top of my head. And a ton of regional rippers.

The trails used in the race are narrow and rough, and for the most part don't feel like bike park trails. Silver Mountain also has a water park, which is awesome after a day on the hill.


----------



## Gobstopper (Sep 22, 2009)

Big Mountain Enduro claiming that all stages at the CB race are going to be over 10 minutes with some new, never raced stuff. Hoping this means two big days in the backcountry with long, fun stages in lieu of park. Bring your big boy pants and hope it doesn't finally start snowing down there in May.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I hope no bike park! 10 min stages! I'm stoked unless it is 10 mins. Of snow bashing a mud slop just try to survive. Seems like they are taking a big risk having it so early in the year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Psyched for CB! I just signed up for 3 enduros in May- moab, buff creek, and santa fe. 10 minute stages huh.... oh boy, I guess I need to get back on the trainer.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Just bring a E-bike. That's my plan! Haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

hitechredneck said:


> Just bring a E-bike. That's my plan! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


don't forget a little blood doping!


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Streetdoctor said:


> don't forget a little blood doping!


Valid point I will add that to my "doping to get in the middle of the pack" regime. Good looking out.

I'm all seriousness Santa Fe. And CB are the two race I'm most looking forward to just out of the pure enjoyment of the trails.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone know what to expect from the women's fields at Revolution series? I'm trying to find results from previous years and because of the name change I'm not having much luck... 

This will be my first full season of enduro but I'm fairly quick... Obviously entering AG is the easiest/most obvious way to go but it's lame when there's not any competition in the women's fields...


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Lucy Juice said:


> Anyone know what to expect from the women's fields at Revolution series? I'm trying to find results from previous years and because of the name change I'm not having much luck...
> 
> This will be my first full season of enduro but I'm fairly quick... Obviously entering AG is the easiest/most obvious way to go but it's lame when there's not any competition in the women's fields...


If you want competition check out BME. Saying that, my wife is racing 19-39 amateur at Buff creek and this is her first race. Should be fun!


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't forget about the "Tooth or Consequences" enduro up in Fort Collins.

September 30th

Tooth or Consequences MTB Festival - Overland Mountain Bike Club


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

Streetdoctor said:


> Psyched for CB! I just signed up for 3 enduros in May- moab, buff creek, and santa fe. 10 minute stages huh.... oh boy, I guess I need to get back on the trainer.


Yo! Think Buff Creek is going to be 5 stages? Little Scraggy is the obvious, but Nice Kitty? Shinglemill? Sandy Wash? Baldy? Strawberry Jack?


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I bet it’s 4 or 5 with a single shuttle.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

*2018 Montana Enduro Series*

Registration for the 2018 MES opens today at noon.









Here's the press release on PB.

Registration link.


----------



## TitusCO (Mar 10, 2008)

Just registered for Moab in May.. after I found out that it might be at klondike.. interesting place for an enduro.. Hope its fun.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

TitusCO said:


> Just registered for Moab in May.. after I found out that it might be at klondike.. interesting place for an enduro.. Hope its fun.


It's always at Klondike, don't sweat it. It's a fun race. Good early season fitness indicator.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

How do you get motivated enough to pay the steep enduro entry fees when you can ride the same trails for free (or strava race them if they are empty)? I think enduro racing would be fun but one race costs more than a season pass to the local 7 race xc series, and that includes beer with each race....


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

kitejumping said:


> How do you get motivated enough to pay the steep enduro entry fees when you can ride the same trails for free (or strava race them if they are empty)? I think enduro racing would be fun but one race costs more than a season pass to the local 7 race xc series, and that includes beer with each race....


But why race XC when you can ride till your eyes bleed and race it on strava? Why pay for any race at that point. Well we can start with the big one, strava is not racing and people who think it is are the same people that floor their mini van next to a 911 that does not know its racing. Then tell themselves their minivan smokes the 911. One day playing field leveled and everyone riding same conditions and track and not killing hikers is racing. Not starting 20 yards above the start line and charging into a open trail and cutting corners on perfect conditions day where you save yourself for that one segment to get a fast time is not racing. 
Enduro is the new hotness. I remember whe XC racing was just as expensive back in the hay day of XC. Now promoters have to charge much less because at higher prices nobody shows up. The enduro style of racing is how most people ride their bikes with their buddies. Take it easy going up and then blast down, now they can do that on the clock. XC races also last roughly a hour. A BME enduro race that is 1 day is 6 to 8 hours on the bike, over two days it is double that. So "per hour" it is not really that more expensive. Plus the timing system is much harder to manage since it is not mass start. They have people spread out all over a mountain so they need more medical staff, more timers, more course tape. Throw in a couple shuttles or them including a lift ticket with your race day or days and it adds up quick. It is like weight on a bike, small things add up to big numbers quick. Few grams (bucks) her and there adds up to a lot of weight (money) quick. 
Plus I never get to ride full out on trails along the front range of colorado. So the only time I get to let loose is either at the park which is ok but way different then 30 mph plus on a singletrack between trees. Or when I am racing at a enduro race. That is pretty much the reason a race is for the friendly competition/ testing myslef and clear trails.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

oh, and we get Beer at each BME as well, and a t shirt and other schwag in a bag. And get to race/meet guys like Rude, Graves, Kelly, Keene, Neer. so its like going to a rock concert as well to see those dudes ride.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

hitechredneck said:


> Enduro is the new hotness. I remember whe XC racing was just as expensive back in the hay day of XC. Now promoters have to charge much less because at higher prices nobody shows up. The enduro style of racing is how most people ride their bikes with their buddies. Take it easy going up and then blast down, now they can do that on the clock. XC races also last roughly a hour. A BME enduro race that is 1 day is 6 to 8 hours on the bike, over two days it is double that. So "per hour" it is not really that more expensive. Plus the timing system is much harder to manage since it is not mass start. They have people spread out all over a mountain so they need more medical staff, more timers, more course tape. Throw in a couple shuttles or them including a lift ticket with your race day or days and it adds up quick.


I guess that makes sense, there is a lot more involved... and you can't even race strava in the front range cause the trails are always too crowded. The strava racing I was referring to is bike park times vs the known pros with strava accounts (Dark Horse 66 for example) that raced the same track, and even at the bike parks you can't even race most days unless it's a weekday at Keystone and it's really empty. Trestle has too many slow people blocking up the trails the few times i've been there and want to go fast. Maybe i'll sign up for an enduro this year.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

kitejumping said:


> I guess that makes sense, there is a lot more involved... and you can't even race strava in the front range cause the trails are always too crowded. The strava racing I was referring to is bike park times vs the known pros with strava accounts (Dark Horse 66 for example) that raced the same track, and even at the bike parks you can't even race most days unless it's a weekday at Keystone and it's really empty. Trestle has too many slow people blocking up the trails the few times i've been there and want to go fast. Maybe i'll sign up for an enduro this year.


You must only ride rainmaker


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

Streetdoctor said:


> You must only ride rainmaker


The jumps on it are too small and the lips aren't steep enough:lol: it does have some nice optional doubles and side kickers though, props to the trail crew on that.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

6 days until my season starts :cornut:


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Streetdoctor said:


> 6 days until my season starts :cornut:


You doing the Scott enduro cup in Moab?


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

hitechredneck said:


> You doing the Scott enduro cup in Moab?


 yep, you?


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

not likely if I do get to go I will have to race blind so that could be a exciting ride.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Streetdoctor said:


> 6 days until my season starts :cornut:


Ours kicked off this weekend. Lost a few places due to a jammed chain but fun day out.


----------

